# Racking systems?



## cody (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello all,

I am looking for an inexpensive racking system to kit out my cellar. I am in Auckland, New Zealand, so I thought St. Allie & Boozehag in particular might have some ideas about places I could try?

There is a system I've seen about quite a bit that looks like basically like a series of wooden pegs with metal straps/ribbons interlocking with them in a sort of grid pattern which I thought looked good. Self assemble, and easy to get in the house, i.e. not a huge piece of solid wood furniture.

I guess you wouldn't want this to be too high without bolting it to the wall or something (which I was hoping to avoid!) so I might be better to stick with an option that comes up to about knee height.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## St Allie (Aug 23, 2009)

my racking system consists of a siphoning hose and just watching that the lees don't get sucked through.

nothing fancy

not sure what system you are talking about Cody

got a pic?

Allie


----------



## canoe (Aug 23, 2009)

St Allie said:


> not sure what system you are talking about Cody
> 
> got a pic?
> 
> Allie



I think wine bottle wall racks 

Bill


----------



## Nubz (Aug 23, 2009)

dont need anything special in my opinion just something that will work and is clean
you could even just use a hose and suck it through to get it going lol


----------



## St Allie (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh wine racks?

have a look on trademe cody,

that's where I got mine from,

Allie


----------



## smurfe (Aug 23, 2009)

I am thinking he is talking about wine racks (bottle storage) myself. Being you are in New Zealand I have no idea where to suggest to go.


----------



## Nubz (Aug 24, 2009)

/facepalm
now that i read it over i get it 

i bet Cody read half of that and thought we were nuts


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not in NZ but I built my racks. You see ones you like, look at them close and copy, I think I was Japapese in another life


----------



## cody (Aug 24, 2009)

Whoops. Yes, sorry everyone - I did mean the "wine bottle storage shelves" sort of racking. 

I only just realized how confusing that must have read!

Looking around the house, it occurs to me I've actually collected a number of cheap little 3-level shelving units that can easily sit side-by-side or be stacked. For the NZ readers, I got these from Warehouse Stationery for next to nothing.

I'm using them for other stuff at the moment, but I don't see why I can't reshuffle things slightly move a few of these into my cellar/cupboard-under-the-stairs. Perfect!

How ironic the solution was staring me in the face.


----------

